# little fish big appetite



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

This little guy would not leave me alone


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

bass caught bout the size of the hali i was using


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

cool fish both of them.


----------

